# Dell Vostro 1710 web cam driver



## swifty111 (Oct 24, 2009)

The title said it all, i was unable to find it in the dell support home page. Could one of you guys help me out?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If you search by your Service Tag #, it should list ALL of the drivers for your laptop.

http://support.dell.com/support/downloads/index.aspx?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs


----------



## swifty111 (Oct 24, 2009)

sorry, im dumb, but i didnt find anything for the webcam


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Input Devices - LiteOn - SonixSN9C230 = description states driver for webcam


----------

